# Hedgehog sitter in Durham NC?



## ensnared (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello! I'm a soon-to-be hedgehog owner  My husband and I are likely getting a new hedgehog in a week or so, and I'm really excited!

We wanted to do some planning ahead however. We will be returning to Singapore in December for 3 weeks to visit family. Our hedgehog should hopefully be well past her quilling stage by then. We are considering the possibility of getting friends to help look after, but none of them would have any prior experience.

Does anyone know of any possible hedgehog boarding facilities around the Durham region?

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Can't help specifically with other sitters, or boarding facilities, but just wanted to mention that if you can't find anything, your friends could be a great choice if you think they'll be willing to do the necessary things properly. Just invite them over once or twice before you leave to give them a demo of hedgie-handling, let them give it a shot, let everyone meet each other & say hi, and maybe go over the routine of things that you'll need them to do. You could also have them make an account on here, and we could give them any help/advice if they're worried about something & can't get a hold of you (but aren't sure if a vet is necessary).


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I second that! Unless you find someone w experience on here of course. Personally I'd choose friends if that would mean not having to stress hedgie with changing his/her surroundings too much. Even if you pay them a little or take them out for dinner or something (you would have to pay much more to board somewhere I would think) that way you have someone you know and trust. They can keep an eye on your house while you are gone too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ensnared (Sep 2, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> You could also have them make an account on here, and we could give them any help/advice if they're worried about something & can't get a hold of you (but aren't sure if a vet is necessary).


Thanks Lilysmommy, that's a good suggestion regarding referring them to this forum so people here could give help/advice if need be! I've read through a lot of threads here while awaiting hedgie's arrival and they've been very helpful 



sklock65 said:


> They can keep an eye on your house while you are gone too!


Ah, good point sklock65 regarding watching the house 

I guess our main concern was more about the quality of care for hedgie, and making sure hedgie still had lots of socialization even while we were gone.

Thanks a lot for all the help though guys!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

ensnared said:


> Thanks Lilysmommy, that's a good suggestion regarding referring them to this forum so people here could give help/advice if need be! I've read through a lot of threads here while awaiting hedgie's arrival and they've been very helpful
> 
> Ah, good point sklock65 regarding watching the house
> 
> ...


I agree with Lillysmommy, inviting a friend for demo's of required care for a hedgehog is a great choice! I recently left my hedgie with my best friend because i was on vacation, i invited her over for demo's and after that she knew the requirements and she couldn't wait to take care of Rosalie!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

We live very close to a vet, but they don't specialize in hedgehogs. (The one we do use is about 20 minutes away). Anyway, one of the people that works at the vet's office comes and takes care of our cats when we are out of town, so we taught her how to take care of Lily when we are gone. That's just another option though.  In addition, you might want to leave a little guide or care book on caring for your hedgie, maybe like basic info so if there's any questions about how much food or how long your hedgie should be held. Just another thought!


----------



## ellarjones (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi! I live in Hillsborough and if you are still struggling to find a sitter or boarding facility, I could see if I could help! I'm sure I can get something set up  
I hope you can find a secure place, but if not I can do my best to help!
Let me know


----------



## usi2004 (Nov 6, 2013)

I live about an hour or so from you.. Close to Wilson, NC if you needed someone. ! I have a girl, ruby


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm guessing they've already found someone and are on their trip now, since they said 3 weeks in December.


----------

